# Need solution to stop licking.



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

Frodo has what looks like a large hot spot on his right front leg a few inches above his paw. About a month ago it was healing nicely with the fur coming back in. Then he tore at it again. He doesn't constantly lick at it but enough that it wont heal. We've tried the cone with no luck. He has mastered how to stand and hold out his leg to reach it. It is just low enough on leg that the cone won't work. He will chew bandages right off. Tried the bitter taste sprays and even put cayenne pepper on outside of bandage. Nothing seems to work. Any ideas?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I get Genta spray from my vet I call it magic spray, hot spots go away fast.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Put identical bandages on ALL 4 legs.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

My Sting had that this spring and it is a hard cycle to break because when the hair grows back, it itches and the dog starts chewing to relief the itch. Then that results in a sore which bothers him and so on. Then it becomes a habit like biting ones nails, so he will do it when he is tired or upset. I treated it in 3 ways: 1. The spray I used was Natural Touch Chew Not for Dogs. It has tea tree oil to promote the healing. 2. I also gave him HomeoPet Skin & Itch drops 3x a day. 3. This takes alot of watching and time, but did make the difference, was to redirect - every time (and I kept him near me) he would start to lick or chew, I would redirect - whistle, call him, when he looked up - praise him. Give him his favorite cuddly bear toy and put the toy over the area, so he would learn to lick the toy instead of his leg. It took a month of constant watching and redirecting, but it is all healed up .
__________________


----------

